# j'aie, tu aies, il ait, ils aient - prononciation du verbe "avoir" au subjonctif présent



## verbivore

J'aie
Tu aies
Ils aient

C'est comme _je fais _ou comme _j'ai _ou c'est autre chose ?

Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Thaly

verbivore said:


> C'est comme _je fais _ou comme _j'ai_



Les lettres "-es" ou "-ent" ne changent pas la prononciation du son "ai".


----------



## tie-break

Je suis d'accord avec Thaly  

La prononciation ne change pas parce-que ces terminaisons sont muettes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ça dépend des régions !  Moi je prononce _aie, aies_ et _aient_ [eː], mais _fais_ [fɛ] et _ai_ [E] (entre [e] et [ɛ]). Par contre, dans le Midi, ils tendent à prononcer [e] partout…


----------



## geostan

Dans le cas de "aie," il y a un avantage à prononcer avec ɛ. C'est qu'on peut différencier entre l'indicatif et le subjonctif. C'est sans doute peu de chose, mais c'est pour ça que j'ai pris l'habitude de prononcer le subjonctif de avoir avec ɛ.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour _ai_ et _aie_, je ne connais pas de francophone qui change significativement d'ouverture entre les deux modes.

Quoi qu'il en soit, la syllabe au subjonctif est peut-être un peu plus longue [e*:*] que celle à l'indicatif [e].


----------



## janpol

Je suis dans une région ( Nord-Ouest de la France) où l'on prononce tous les "ai" fermés. Cela ne me semble pas gênant : je trouve qu'il vaut mieux faire la distinction entre futur et conditionnel, indicatif et subjonctif en réfléchissant au sens de ce qui a été dit plutôt qu'en se fiant uniquement à son oreille. Peut-être les deux peuvent-ils se compléter mais je n'ai pas le souvenir de quiproquo provoqués par cette confusion. Par contre, la faute écrite (futur au lieu du présent du conditionnel ou l'inverse me semble en forte progression).


----------



## itka

janpol said:


> Je suis dans une région ( Nord-Ouest de la France) où l'on prononce tous les "ai" fermés.


Moi aussi (sud-est de la France) !



Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, la syllabe au subjonctif est peut-être un peu plus longue [e*:*] que celle à l'indicatif [e].


Hum ! C'est peut-être vrai pour les lettrés  qui visualisent l'orthographe en parlant... mais de toutes façons, la longueur des voyelles n'a aucune pertinence en français... (je veux dire qu'elle n'est pas phonologique) et ce ne peut être qu'une différence _phonétique_.


----------



## af1102

Bonjour:

Je n'étais pas sûr dans quelle catégorie du forum je devais publier cette question, mais voilà. Il s'agit de la prononciation des conjugaisons subjonctives du verbe avoir: _aie_ et _ait_. Est-ce qu'ils se prononcent de la même façon, ou le mot _ait_ rime-t-il avec _fait _tandis que _aie _rime avec _paie? _On ne sait jamais!

Merci en avance


----------



## ForeverHis

Bonjour,

Voir ces liens sur Forvo. Forvo est très util.

http://fr.forvo.com/search-fr/ait/
http://fr.forvo.com/search-fr/aie/


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour,

Si comme moi, écouter 100 fois un mot prononcé par deux personnes différentes ne vous aide pas, peut-être que la transcription phonétique (même bizarre) du CNRTL pourrait vous aider, en vous indiquant que ces deux mots sont bien prononcés de la même façon.

/ait/ = /aie/ = /aies/ = /aient/ = /ɛ/
(voir aussi wiktionnaire)


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela dépend des régions. Moi je prononce _aie_, _ait_, etc. [e], donc avec un _e_ fermé, ce qui ne rime pas (pour moi) avec _fait_ [fɛ].

Quoi qu'il en soit, pour une personne donnée, _aie_ et _ait_ se prononcent de la même façon, encore que la prononciation de _aie_ puisse être imperceptiblement plus traînante que celle de _ait_ ([e:] / [e]).


----------



## prinjon

La raison provient probablement de la distinction entre langue d'oc et langue d'oïl.
Je l'avais bien remarqué dans ma classe étant étudiant avec des camarades de toutes les régions françaises.


----------



## Zradin

*La prononciation du verbe avoir au subjonctif*

[…] Comment prononcer le verbe avoir au subjonctif en l’occurrence aie, aies, ait est-ce de la même façon que 'ai' ou comme aïe un peu doux


----------



## nicduf

Comme "ai".


----------



## OLN

On ne les prononce jamais [aj] ou [ai]. L'interjection_ aïe et _le nom _aï_ s'écrivent pour cela avec un tréma sur le i. 
Réécouter ou écouter les enregistrements sur le site Forvo.


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> On ne les prononce jamais [aj]


… qui est la prononciation du verbe _aller_ plutôt qu'_avoir_ : _que j'aille_.


----------



## Bezoard

Néanmoins, la prononciation populaire du subjonctif présent est souvent  [èj], éventuellement écrit "aye(s)".
_-Ben dis donc, faut que tu ayes rudement soif pour avoir bu tout ça._
Cette prononciation est aussi courante dans certaines régions (en Anjou, par exemple).


----------



## OLN

"Fallait que tu ayes rudement soif pour avoir bu tout ça." ?
J'ai déjà entendu "soye(s)" et "voye(s)", mais pas encore "aye(s)". 

Zradin posait toutefois la question avec les orthographes _aie_, _aies_ et _ait. _On peut y ajouter _aient. _
[…]
Merci d'avoir fusionné les fils.


----------



## Bezoard

On l'entend dans les milieux populaires parisiens, peut-être moins souvent que jadis. Voir ce qu'en disait Martinon, pages 163 et 194 :
Comment on prononce le français: traité complet de prononciation pratique avec les noms propres et les mots étrangers : Martinon, Philippe, 1859- : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
Comment on prononce le français: traité complet de prononciation pratique avec les noms propres et les mots étrangers : Martinon, Philippe, 1859- : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------

